# Least favorite fishing show hosts



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

As the title suggest, I'm interested in who you dislike. 

Me, I abhor Henry Waszczuk and Mike Genoun


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

X2 on Waszczuk. His Fins & Skins show is unwatchable - he's a lousy golfer with a terrible swing.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

With the exception of Flip and Jose, they all suck.

I do like Silver Kings, but there is no host per se.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

"On this episode of FISHING THE FLATS, we are off the coast of Costa Rica deep jigging for Cubera Snapper!"


I hate that show. lmao


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wazchuck by a mile. That show is laughable. The black and white filming, along with the 80's suspense music.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Followed closely by Mark Sosin, which is kind of old school.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Henry Waznuts. He's a horrible host and the show is horribly produced. I'm sure if you're freezing your nuggets in Canada, it might be cool. 
And listening to Rick Murphy is almost unbearable. Not to mention watching him interact with his cohosts on that fishing report show is creepy.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Florida sportsmans Best boat. I fished a tourney where rick ryals was doing the raffle. He must have had to be somewhere cause he rushed all the raffles and if you didnt get there when he was ready he read another name pretty much giving the persons stuff away to the next guy/ girl.and it was a fund raiser people walking up and he was like sorry you took so long


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I pay for the fishing network channel and the list of bad fishing show host is too long. Youtube has addictive fishing and if you like bass fishing Scott martin is pretty cool. Years ago I really enjoyed watching tales of the everglades angler. I think the host was involved in a car accident and gave it up?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I really dislike them all. Watch a little flats class. They are all like Disney movies. All the same, different characters and very predictable. Related in a way, I do like Florida Sportsman project dream boat and a few episodes of Ship Shape.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Followed closely by Mark Sosin, which is kind of old school.


I forgot about Mark Sosin. Painful to watch.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

blackmagic1 said:


> And listening to Rick Murphy is almost unbearable. Not to mention watching him interact with his cohosts on that fishing report show is creepy.


I actually had to look up if Murphy was married because if his wife was like mine she would be furious about that cohost. But I do enjoy watching from the other side of the screen.

x1000 on Henry Waznuts and I might get booted from the site for this comment but I am not a fan of Blair Wiggins. He is the Roland Martin of Saltwater. Always trying to push too many products.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Jason South from Florida Adventure Quest. He ties with Wazchuk. Not even sure if that show is still on.


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

I've replaced most of my fishing shows with YouTube channels/"YouTubers." ChewOnThis, BlacktipH, JonB, etc. I like to watch a wide variety of different styles of fishing. I think the lack of sponsorship on the homegrown channels really helps with the authenticity when they aren't constantly pushing hundreds or thousands of dollars worth of equipment each episode. Genoun has got to be my least favorite, and honestly I can't really stand Flats Class; never heard of some of these others.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I actually had to look up if Murphy was married because if his wife was like mine she would be furious about that cohost. But I do enjoy watching from the other side of the screen.
> 
> x1000 on Henry Waznuts and I might get booted from the site for this comment but I am not a fan of Blair Wiggins. He is the Roland Martin of Saltwater. Always trying to push too many products.


I used to be a fan of Blair (probably the home-town association since he is from Brevard/Titusville), but you are right, the constant Wright & McGill sales pitch gets old way too quick!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I cannot watch Waszczuk's show....even though the chefs he has on crack me up. Sosin is a bit much too, with the old school mentality and the fact he uses broomsticks to catch 3 pound trout. However, that being said, they hae long standing TV shows and I'd be in their shoes in a heartbeat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess I don't really dislike any of them. My wife says Rick Murphy and Blair Wiggins are annoying so I enjoy talking about how awesome I think they are to get her torqued up. I've met Flip, CA, and Mike Anderson in person and they all seem like genuine good guys. I met Bill Dance when I was a kid and I remember him being really nice as well.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I find a lot of them to just lack any actual content/information. I really am not looking to buy tackle, but I am always looking for info on techniques and finding the fish. I've watched a million guys reel in a fish and there are a million rods and lures that will all work, so tell me about finding and catching the fish not the latest product your sponsor told you to pimp.



This post brought to you by Mirrolure, Dicks Sporting Goods, and DOA baits.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Speaking of watching guys reel in millions of fish being boring. One show I do like that doesn't focus as much on fishing more as the location and people is Sport Fishing Television. Graham Morton seems like a really cool dude. They do an outstanding job producing the show and every place they visit sells me on wanting to go there and fish.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jimsmicro said:


> I find a lot of them to just lack any actual content/information. I really am not looking to buy tackle, but I am always looking for info on techniques and finding the fish. I've watched a million guys reel in a fish and there are a million rods and lures that will all work, so tell me about finding and catching the fish not the latest product your sponsor told you to pimp.
> 
> 
> 
> This post brought to you by Mirrolure, Dicks Sporting Goods, and DOA baits.


Don't forget ProCure and Trokar hooks!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't suffer through hardly any of those shows anymore. When I first moved to Florida in 2011 and was just learning how to fish Tampa Bay I was hooked on them. Slowly I began to realize that all they are is advertisements for equipment that can only be bought at dicks sporting goods. At least with silverkings, sea hunter, and other Badfish type fideos they actually show fishing and not just the equipment they're using.

Rick Murphy was the worst for me, followed closely by Henry Wasczuk, then Blair Wiggins, and I guess capped off by CA and Tom Rowland.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't mind CA, seems like a regular dude. He's not annoying like the other guys. He also shares his strategy and reasoning for subtle changes for wherever he is fishing which I find helpful. They all married to their sponsors although I don't find CA to be too over the top about it. 

Blair on the other hand is a freaking sponsor whore.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you guys seen Charlie Moore on ESPN? Every time I watch him I wish I could throat punch him.


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Speaking of watching guys reel in millions of fish being boring. One show I do like that doesn't focus as much on fishing more as the location and people is Sport Fishing Television. Graham Morton seems like a really cool dude. They do an outstanding job producing the show and every place they visit sells me on wanting to go there and fish.


One thing I like about Reel Time Florida Sportsman is that they do go to different locations and provide a little bit on where they are the history of the location. There seems to be a little less advertisement as well (maybe I just don't see it). What's cool about YouTube is you can pick and choose: this person is fishing this location this way and that person is doing something totally different. The videos are typically shorter and can be really well produced.

Whereas shows like Into the Blue or Florida Sportfishing you're watching them either: fish kites for sails, troll for (insert pelagic), or bottom fish. All while trying to sell you a half million dollar offshore boat and 5 grand in matching Shimano gear. SNORE.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't stand Mark Sosin. Too arrogant! Goes to an area and fishes with local guide. Then spend the show telling the local how to do his job and how great he (Sosin) is.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gotta be Sosin


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Roninrus1 said:


> Can't stand Mark Sosin. Too arrogant! Goes to an area and fishes with local guide. Then spend the show telling the local how to do his job and how great he (Sosin) is.


I have thought the same exact thing when I watch him. I'm always wondering why he bothers fishing with a guide, dude knows everything about everything.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Def miss Jose. I can kinda deal with the SeaHunter because I don't mind Rob.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Where do you guys see all these shows? The only channel I get is crappy Canadian WFN. Maybe that should be a new thread. Best YouTube, Vimeo, Roku, etc channels.


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> Where do you guys see all these shows? The only channel I get is crappy Canadian WFN. Maybe that should be a new thread. Best YouTube, Vimeo, Roku, etc channels.


There's an app for smartphones called WaypointTV that has a lot of the popular shows. Also YouTube. We don't have cable (just internet) and I can watch just about anything.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure who my least favorite is, but THIS man must be the chillest


billeh said:


> There's an app for smartphones called WaypointTV that has a lot of the popular shows. Also YouTube. We don't have cable (just internet) and I can watch just about anything.


Ditching cable was a life changing experience for me. I remember when I had originally order WFN through my cable provider, they told me I had to also subscribe to the "The world Tennis Network 1, The world Tennis Network 2, The world Tennis Network - Ocho,....", just go ahead and shoot me through the phone cable-lady.
I do miss this guy, though....super-chill.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Any show where the best they've got is a walleye in freezing water.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

How can it be that there are no good shows? I would think that the market exist, and the advertisers would support the show. 
I do miss Jose for sure.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I think CA does a great job. That and silver kings is awesome.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sosin, he will not even unhook his own fish........


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone remember the two guys from Texas back in the 90s early 2000s. The one guy was a doctor and always fly fished he was taller and slender the other guy was shorter and stockier and usually spinfished. There sponsor was Toyota trucks I actually thought it was pretty good just trying to figure out the name of the show hopefully someone will remember. Sorry for the derail. And as far as fishing hosts go anyone remember tails of the Everglades angler what were them two smoking.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

matauman said:


> How can it be that there are no good shows? I would think that the market exist, and the advertisers would support the show.
> I do miss Jose for sure.


It costs usually 100-200k to produce and air a tv show. With so much people capable of making their own shows these days, not many companies are willing to pay up big funds. That's why shows are pretty much commercials. You want incredible imagery, search Vimeo. If you videos that are more content driven and not so high end on imagery, search YouTube. There are plenty of guys making great stuff on both platforms.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm not sure who my least favorite is, but THIS man must be the chillest
> 
> Ditching cable was a life changing experience for me. I remember when I had originally order WFN through my cable provider, they told me I had to also subscribe to the "The world Tennis Network 1, The world Tennis Network 2, The world Tennis Network - Ocho,....", just go ahead and shoot me through the phone cable-lady.
> I do miss this guy, though....super-chill.
> View attachment 9767


Who is the chill guy?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I can't suffer through hardly any of those shows anymore. When I first moved to Florida in 2011 and was just learning how to fish Tampa Bay I was hooked on them. Slowly I began to realize that all they are is advertisements for equipment that can only be bought at dicks sporting goods. At least with silverkings, sea hunter, and other Badfish type fideos they actually show fishing and not just the equipment they're using.
> 
> Rick Murphy was the worst for me, followed closely by Henry Wasczuk, then Blair Wiggins, and I guess capped off by CA and Tom Rowland.


A lot of them get on my nerves with the sales plugs, but I guess that's what pays the bills. Tom Rowland is a cool dude in real life. He doesn't have the ego most of the other guys have. 

Fishing show hosts will never be able to replicate what Jose did. He was the man.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Jose and Plip were great, but it was also a different time. People are just fuc-ed in the head right now. From advertisers, employees, employers and the list goes on. Price of stuff is through the roof, quality for many items is in the toilet, look at me attitude, everyone wants to appear rich. Boats covered in bling and accessories to go catch fish in 6 inches of water. Just weird times. Sorry could have done this better, just in a hurry.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh ya. Sea hunter is a pretty good show. Not over done. Just some guys fishing.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Curtis Fleming is the host I cannot stand from Fly Rod Chronicles, most of the people that actually know of him in the fly fishing community in WV do not like him


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Blair and his Dick's infomercial (no irony in the association) are the worst, followed by Wazchuck and Murphy (although hats off to him, because you know he's knocking down Miss Florida).

CA is decent hosting and was very nice when I met him at ICAST last year. Always love when Flip narrates anything and I miss Jose. Tom Brokaw's Buccaneers and Bones is good if you can find it. I like Silver Kings, but wish there was more flow.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

lot of lolz reading this

agree with everyone that flip & jose >>>>>>>>>> everyone else

the masshole charlie moore, blair, and sosin have got to be the worst. i don't get many channels now so mostly watch silver kings on vimeo and think it's pretty good. only tv show i can remember that focuses on fly fishing almost exclusively and has people that for the most part don't suck doing it.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

paint it black said:


> It costs usually 100-200k to produce and air a tv show. With so much people capable of making their own shows these days, not many companies are willing to pay up big funds. That's why shows are pretty much commercials. You want incredible imagery, search Vimeo. If you videos that are more content driven and not so high end on imagery, search YouTube. There are plenty of guys making great stuff on both platforms.


You're not too shabby yourself. When are we going to see more of your films?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Blue Zone said:


> You're not too shabby yourself. When are we going to see more of your films?


Thanks, man! I just got my new RED cinema camera a few weeks ago, I was waiting for it since August! So I'm about to start shooting the new film series, as well as a lot of random youtube videos based more on the rigging and technique type of stuff.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

paint it black said:


> Thanks, man! I just got my new RED cinema camera a few weeks ago, I was waiting for it since August! So I'm about to start shooting the new film series, as well as a lot of random youtube videos based more on the rigging and technique type of stuff.


I'm familiar with the Reds; veeery cool. Are you using Red's lenses or other and what sizes?


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Does anyone remember the two guys from Texas back in the 90s early 2000s. The one guy was a doctor and always fly fished he was taller and slender the other guy was shorter and stockier and usually spinfished.


I think that was "The Reel Guys" you are talking about.
Used to fish Texas hill country with a guide named J.T. Van Zandt.
The son of Townes Van Zandt, who wrote "Pancho and Lefty."


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I ca


Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm not sure who my least favorite is, but THIS man must be the chillest
> 
> Ditching cable was a life changing experience for me. I remember when I had originally order WFN through my cable provider, they told me I had to also subscribe to the "The world Tennis Network 1, The world Tennis Network 2, The world Tennis Network - Ocho,....", just go ahead and shoot me through the phone cable-lady.
> I do miss this guy, though....super-chill.
> View attachment 9767


I can't stand that guy!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Roninrus1 said:


> I think that was "The Reel Guys" you are talking about.
> Used to fish Texas hill country with a guide named J.T. Van Zandt.
> The son of Townes Van Zandt, who wrote "Pancho and Lefty."


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Jose caused me to spend all my cash chasing the dream. Miss that dude and his announcer.

Project Dreamboat, but I'm biased.

Rest suck


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I ca
> 
> I can't stand that guy!


Well, then, we can't be friends because Rosenbauer is my homie.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> I think that was "The Reel Guys" you are talking about.
> Used to fish Texas hill country with a guide named J.T. Van Zandt.
> The son of Townes Van Zandt, who wrote "Pancho and Lefty."


Yeah that it the reel guys I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

yobata said:


>


Ah, another Townes fan!
I was fortunate enough to have known Townes thru mutual friends.
Nice guy and always spoke, never acted like some kind of star.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yeah that it the reel guys I thought that was pretty good.


Me too. More like just two old fisherman than ego driven know-it-alls.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Zephyr Cove Chronicles is coming soon. Wait till you get a load of that host.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blue Zone said:


> With the exception of Flip and Jose, they all suck.


This.

I think the things that made those two such good hosts were humility and legitimacy. The other hosts I've seen seem to lack those qualities. Sosin was a blowhard jackass who, as others have noted, let the guides do all the work the tried to take all the credit. The other hosts seem sterile and mechanical. Jose and Flip were/are legit anglers.

Reminds me: A number of years back I was fishing with a friend an hour or so below Chokoloskee. We were tucked up in a remote creek when two skiffs appeared, came off plane and motored past us. The first skiff that went by was loaded with film equipment, and the second pulled up beside us. The guy on the bow apologized for the intrusion and I told him there was no way they could have known we were there and that it was no big deal. He said I looked familiar, we shook hands and he gave me a big smile when he said his name was Jose. A few minutes after he left I realized that it was Wejebe. Seemed like a legit good dude. The very next day his little plane went down in the Glades on takeoff. I still get down thinking about it, and I say a prayer for him whenever I pass that little creek.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

shallowfish1 said:


> This.
> 
> I think the things that made those two such good hosts were humility and legitimacy. The other hosts I've seen seem to lack those qualities. Sosin was a blowhard jackass who, as others have noted, let the guides do all the work the tried to take all the credit. The other hosts seem sterile and mechanical. Jose and Flip were/are legit anglers.
> 
> Reminds me: A number of years back I was fishing with a friend an hour or so below Chokoloskee. We were tucked up in a remote creek when two skiffs appeared, came off plane and motored past us. The first skiff that went by was loaded with film equipment, and the second pulled up beside us. The guy on the bow apologized for the intrusion and I told him there was no way they could have known we were there and that it was no big deal. He said I looked familiar, we shook hands and he gave me a big smile when he said his name was Jose. A few minutes after he left I realized that it was Wejebe. Seemed like a legit good dude. The very next day his little plane went down in the Glades on takeoff. I still get down thinking about it, and I say a prayer for him whenever I pass that little creek.


That last episode he was fishing poon with Capt. Legutki I think. That episode is really difficult to watch. It's amazing and also difficult knowing his last moments we're all caught on camera.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mark sozin and Trey Goidy


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

el9surf said:


> That last episode he was fishing poon with Capt. Legutki I think


Yes, he was. He and Jose both had that Long-Haired Glades Wildmen look about them.  The guy I was with knows Legutki but I do not. I hear he's good people, as well. I plan to mention my encounter with Jose if I ever meet Legutki when fishing down south. Word is he's a heckuva guide.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have actually had the privilege to meet Mr Pallot and can say he was one of the most down to earth people I have meet. And his fly casting is on another planet.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I can tolerate them as white noise in the background. But I can not stand Chevy Florida Insider Fishing Report. A former Miss Florida dumb azz bimbo who knows nothing about fishing and the total BS fishing reports - all of them are made up garbage.

The show should have stayed folded when they ran out of money a year ago.

The rest of the shows remind me of 30 minute infomercials with some dude dressed in fishing garb trying to pawn shiz he was given. All of these shows are recycled hosts.

We need some fresh and real talented film making. I suggest Paint It Black needs to get his azz in gear and get on there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> ... Mike Anderson ....


Mike is a great guy and so is his radio co-host Billy Nobles. I will be fishing with Mike on June 2 and make several trips a year with Billy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I can tolerate them as white noise in the background. But I can not stand Chevy Florida Insider Fishing Report. A former Miss Florida dumb azz bimbo who knows nothing about fishing and the total BS fishing reports - all of them are made up garbage.
> 
> The show should have stayed folded when they ran out of money a year ago.
> 
> ...


X2 on pib doing some more vids.My favorite part is his buddy getting up on plane in the no wake zone and then he says I ain't making no wake


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Used to fish Texas hill country with a guide named J.T. Van Zandt.
The son of Townes Van Zandt, who wrote "Pancho and Lefty.


If you ever get a chance to watch the movie "Low and Clear" watch it. JT Van Zandt is one of the two fisherman in the show. Mostly steelhead fishing in BC but it is a nice story and worth watching.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Mike is a great guy and so is his radio co-host Billy Nobles. I will be fishing with Mike on June 2 and make several trips a year with Billy.


Billy is a good dude too. My dad and him always shoot the breeze when they run into each other at the Simmons ramp.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Anybody know why Billy doesn't do the show with Mike anymore?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Battfisher said:


> Anybody know why Billy doesn't do the show with Mike anymore?


Yup. Interests change. They still do the radio show though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very telling article about Visit Florida and tax payers funding one fishing show in particular:

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...gives-producer-28-million-and-boat/101149572/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Very telling article about Visit Florida and tax payers funding one fishing show in particular:
> 
> http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...gives-producer-28-million-and-boat/101149572/


Typical state thievery not surprised a bit they should all be hung at high noon.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

It's all about money. As for hosts, Sosin does seem like a douche. The rest are hustling and making a buck and dont have much of an opinion on them since I have never met any of them. Cannot say I would be much different if presented with the same opportunities. Money is money and if you aren't breaking the law go get it!


----------



## Lefeflies (Jan 13, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> I actually had to look up if Murphy was married because if his wife was like mine she would be furious about that cohost. But I do enjoy watching from the other side of the screen.
> 
> x1000 on Henry Waznuts and I might get booted from the site for this comment but I am not a fan of Blair Wiggins. He is the Roland Martin of Saltwater. Always trying to push too many products.


I totally agree about Blair


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

While I watch Flats Class, I can only handle CA in small doses.

That guy thinks VERY highly of himself and I'm sure he'd tell you the same if you were to ask him. The constant barrage of products is endless....takes up at least half the 30 minute show.

Silver Kings is awesome...by far my favorite.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bring back walkers cay cronincals nothing compared to that show.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Lefeflies said:


> I totally agree about Blair


I went to buy a mirrodine today for the first time in years. They are $9 now!!!! I guess you have to jack up your prices if Blair Wiggins is to eat


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Regardless of who the host is my biggest peeve is the guys that have a conversation about the fish and their gear while the fish they just caught is busy suffocating. If you are going to let it go quit freaking yapping about the gear you just used and put the damn fish back in the water. If not put it in the ice box and end the suspense. Rick Murphy is bad about this. Always makes my blood boil when they go on and on about their sponsors gear in this situation.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Regardless of who the host is my biggest peeve is the guys that have a conversation about the fish and their gear while the fish they just caught is busy suffocating. If you are going to let it go quit freaking yapping about the gear you just used and put the damn fish back in the water. If not put it in the ice box and end the suspense. Rick Murphy is bad about this. Always makes my blood boil when they go on and on about their sponsors gear in this situation.


Yes!!!!


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

paint it black said:


> It costs usually 100-200k to produce and air a tv show. With so much people capable of making their own shows these days, not many companies are willing to pay up big funds. That's why shows are pretty much commercials. You want incredible imagery, search Vimeo. If you videos that are more content driven and not so high end on imagery, search YouTube. There are plenty of guys making great stuff on both platforms.




This is so true! Years ago networks would "pay" to have shows aired. After ESPN stopped paying for shows to be aired thats when producers would have to fund their own air time for a show. Only way for that to happen was for them to get sponsors, and thats when the fishing shows we grew up watching all changed. One of my personal friends has his own show and says all the time its hard to please everybody ( sponsors) as they all want more and more exposure but it hurts the show in the content side of things and theres only so much time given as well...then the sponsors also have to pay on time which more often than not, they don't! 
I loved/miss Walkers and Spanish Fly but only way to get that kind of show again would be for a network to actually pay the producer which will never happen anymore.... 
Vimeo/YouTube is where its at for good stuff nowadays.
Kevin


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I used to not like Mark Sosin until I saw him talk about his DAD he got all choked up I thought dam he is human. And then there is Flip. I took my son and his friend to the Florida Sportsman show in Orlando about 20 years ago my son and his friend saw Flip ran up to him all they wanted to do was tell him how much they liked Walkers Cay he was their idol.Flip turned to them and with a stern gruff voice said get out of here can't you see I am busy.They did not interrupt him at all but he blew them out of the water.I will never forget the look on my son's face also his friend the look of hurt feelings and disappointment.I don't think Flip is a very good mentor.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

yobata said:


> I went to buy a mirrodine today for the first time in years. They are $9 now!!!! I guess you have to jack up your prices if Blair Wiggins is to eat


 Dicks and BPS are priced high like that.
I HATE Wal-Mart, but the lures run right at $6.00 each.
That's where I buy mine


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

l


Blue Zone said:


> With the exception of Flip and Jose, they all suck.
> 
> I do like Silver Kings, but there is no host per se.


like zone said flip/ jose are good to watch, but not many others....


this post is brought to you by 5 HOUR ENERGY !


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Sosin, Wiggins, Henry Washedup, Jason Mouth, and Prick Murphy, All unwatcheable for me and I'll watch just about any fishing show, Al Linder with his preachy bible reading - do me a favor.

CA is a class act and a very cool down to earth guy, I've met him many times and he is super chilled and very personable of course he has to push his sponsors products on the show, but that's how the show gets financed, but he's no where the whore that Wiggins is.

I wish Flip was still on TV, he's a huge part of why I moved to Florida. I met him recently and told him, "My wife thinks I came to Florida for her, but it was because of you and Walkers Cay Chronicles" he laughed, but it's true.


----------

